# Going out of my mind



## Nursemee (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi everyone
I'm new to diabetes got diagnosed in oct type 2
Originally started on metformin, but this damaged my kidneys, so I was commenced on glicazide which gave me hypos.
I was then commenced on linagliptin but for the past 3 weeks I've been having blood sugars of between 7-8 upon waking but by lunch time I'm about 3-4 and feel horrendous
This morning I was 2.1 Called the gps whom got me back to see the diabetic nurse.
Just got back she was considering putting me on a small dose of insulin I explained about when I awake about 5am I'm starving and need to eat so she's now spoke to another specialist diabetic nurse and now they are referring me to a diabetic consultant has they say I'm a total mystery and wonder if there is something else going on with my pancreas
So I've now got to come off all meds test my blood sugars regularly and await the appointment I'm so confused and would appreciate any advice

Beverley x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome. 
They seem to be on the ball and realise you need specialist input. Hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## Nursemee (Mar 14, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Welcome.
> They seem to be on the ball and realise you need specialist input. Hope you don't have to wait too long.


Do you think it all sounds normal


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 14, 2017)

Nursemee said:


> Do you think it all sounds normal


Hi Beverley, welcome to the group.

Sometime proper diagnosis can be a little tricky, we have many members who have been diagnosed..... As Grovesy says it sounds like your team are on the ball & just stick with it.... I would suggest carrying some glucose tablets (or candy like Jelly Belly's) in case of Hypo.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 14, 2017)

Well on its own Linagliptin is not supposed to give you low blood sugars, the Gliclizide can cause hypos. So you have had all the treatments that are normally given to Type 2 , they have not worked for you one way or another. So it seems sensible to me for you to be seen by a Consultant.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------



## James 048 (Mar 14, 2017)

Nursemee said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm new to diabetes got diagnosed in oct type 2
> Originally started on metformin, but this damaged my kidneys, so I was commenced on glicazide which gave me hypos.
> I was then commenced on linagliptin but for the past 3 weeks I've been having blood sugars of between 7-8 upon waking but by lunch time I'm about 3-4 and feel horrendous
> ...


Hi Nursemee 
Warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 14, 2017)

I'd never heard that Metformin could damage your kidneys.  Anyone like to explain that to me, please?


----------



## Ljc (Mar 14, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I'd never heard that Metformin could damage your kidneys.  Anyone like to explain that to me, please?


I was taken off Metformin because my kidney function had dropped too low for this med, though it wasn't the cause of my ckd.
I think we're taken off metfartin when we have reduced kidney function, because the kidney can't  eliminate the drug sufficiently which may cause lactic acidosis


----------



## trophywench (Mar 14, 2017)

Of course, high BG can - as well as shedloads of other things entirely unrelated to diabetes - can damage kidneys, in which case as you say Lin it's contraindicated to continue with Metformin - but just not heard of Nursemee's problem with it before.

Ah - apparently, it can cause both liver and kidney damage if you overdose on it.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 14, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Of course, high BG can - as well as shedloads of other things entirely unrelated to diabetes - can damage kidneys, in which case as you say Lin it's contraindicated to continue with Metformin - but just not heard of Nursemee's problem with it before.
> 
> Ah - apparently, it can cause both liver and kidney damage if you overdose on it.


Oops meant to say me neither.


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 14, 2017)

Nursemee said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm new to diabetes got diagnosed in oct type 2
> Originally started on metformin, but this damaged my kidneys, so I was commenced on glicazide which gave me hypos.
> I was then commenced on linagliptin but for the past 3 weeks I've been having blood sugars of between 7-8 upon waking but by lunch time I'm about 3-4 and feel horrendous
> ...



Beverley, sorry you've had such a rough time of it since your diagnosis.

As well as yourr various medications, have you been adjusting your diet in any way?


----------

